# Cannondale SL 3 or SL 4??



## RickE24 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone, new to mountain Biking, haven't rode a bike since early 90's when I use to have a GT Mach one as a kid.I like both the SL 3 and SL 4, but is it worth it to pay $100 more for the upgrades or just do upgrades myself?? SL 3 has Tektro Draco Hydro brakes while SL 4 has Orange Promax Mechanical disc brakes and I think they both have RST duece forks and other little differences here and there. I don't mind spending the extra $100 dollars, but just wanted an opinion because I don't know what the difference is in mechanical and hydro brakes. I went to Local Bike shop and they still had a few of last years models, but the prices seemed the same as the new one's??


----------



## JacksonCampbell (May 6, 2011)

Well, as you said, the main difference between the two is the brakes. One is hydraulic, the other is mechanical. I, myself, have a Trail SL 3, so I can tell you first hand that the extra $100 for better brakes, in this case, is not worth it. Tektro brakes are very... average, I guess. I'd rather get the SL 4 and simply upgrade the mechanical brakes to what I want later on. Whichever bike you go for, don't expect major stopping power. 
You mentioned not knowing the difference between these two brake types, so I'll give you a brief explanation, but I suggest you go look it up in Wikipedia (Google "mechanical advantage hydraulic" and you should find the right article). Mechanical brakes are, as the name implies, operated 100% mechanically. So when you pull the brake lever, a cable is pulled which end up squeezing the caliper onto the disc, converting the forward momentum into heat energy, stopping the bike. Hydraulic brakes use hydraulic fluid instead of a cable to stop the bike. Instead of pulling on a cable, the brake lever pushes hydraulic fluid into the caliper which, with the help of mechanical advantage (again, look it up) stops the bike much more easily. 
As to the RST Deuce fork, you should be happy with this fork. The spring is air instead of coiled, so it's lighter and easier to tune from hard to soft. I don't know if I'd trust it with a 30 foot drop, however, because the fork bends even when just pedaling. I'd take that as a sign of weakness. I know this because I put a POV camera to the fork. I will put this video on YouTube soon. 
Any more questions, just ask.


----------



## RickE24 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info JacksonCambell, I picked up the SL 3 last night from the bike shop, rode it home and love it, Will upgrade later when it needs it


----------



## JacksonCampbell (May 6, 2011)

RickE24 said:


> Thanks for the info JacksonCambell, I picked up the SL 3 last night from the bike shop, rode it home and love it, Will upgrade later when it needs it


No problem. Glad I could help. It's a really like bike. No problem going uphill. So far nothin has broken on it's own for me. I did break an axle in a pretty bad crash when my friend decided to be stupid and knock over my handlebars and cut me off as I was recovering... idiot... but I'm surprised it was only just the axle.


----------



## RickE24 (Mar 16, 2011)

We all have idiot friends sometimes, lol


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

*Newbie*



JacksonCampbell said:


> Well, as you said, the main difference between the two is the brakes. One is hydraulic, the other is mechanical. I, myself, have a Trail SL 3, so I can tell you first hand that the extra $100 for better brakes, in this case, is not worth it. Tektro brakes are very... average, I guess. I'd rather get the SL 4 and simply upgrade the mechanical brakes to what I want later on. Whichever bike you go for, don't expect major stopping power.
> You mentioned not knowing the difference between these two brake types, so I'll give you a brief explanation, but I suggest you go look it up in Wikipedia (Google "mechanical advantage hydraulic" and you should find the right article). Mechanical brakes are, as the name implies, operated 100% mechanically. So when you pull the brake lever, a cable is pulled which end up squeezing the caliper onto the disc, converting the forward momentum into heat energy, stopping the bike. Hydraulic brakes use hydraulic fluid instead of a cable to stop the bike. Instead of pulling on a cable, the brake lever pushes hydraulic fluid into the caliper which, with the help of mechanical advantage (again, look it up) stops the bike much more easily.
> As to the RST Deuce fork, you should be happy with this fork. The spring is air instead of coiled, so it's lighter and easier to tune from hard to soft. I don't know if I'd trust it with a 30 foot drop, however, because the fork bends even when just pedaling. I'd take that as a sign of weakness. I know this because I put a POV camera to the fork. I will put this video on YouTube soon.
> Any more questions, just ask.


Hi, Im new to mtb and just bought my bike a month ago 2011 Cannondale Trail SL 3, Im a small guy so I got the small size, but anyhow my question for you and needed help or advice, is that my RST front shocks sometimes squeek when I hit a bump or even if I try to go down from a pedestrian walk to the street I can hear my fork squeeks, sounds like two rubber thats rubbing on eachother. Is that noise normal or is there something wrong with my fork.

Thanks In advance, I really dont know where to ask.


----------



## JacksonCampbell (May 6, 2011)

jhobert said:


> Hi, Im new to mtb and just bought my bike a month ago 2011 Cannondale Trail SL 3, Im a small guy so I got the small size, but anyhow my question for you and needed help or advice, is that my RST front shocks sometimes squeek when I hit a bump or even if I try to go down from a pedestrian walk to the street I can hear my fork squeeks, sounds like two rubber thats rubbing on eachother. Is that noise normal or is there something wrong with my fork.
> 
> Thanks In advance, I really dont know where to ask.


That is not normal, but I doubt it's a major problem. I don't actually know the answer. If you have a bike shop nearby, go to it and explain what's up. They'll gladly help you.


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

JacksonCampbell said:


> Well, as you said, the main difference between the two is the brakes. One is hydraulic, the other is mechanical. I, myself, have a Trail SL 3, so I can tell you first hand that the extra $100 for better brakes, in this case, is not worth it. Tektro brakes are very... average, I guess. I'd rather get the SL 4 and simply upgrade the mechanical brakes to what I want later on. Whichever bike you go for, don't expect major stopping power.
> You mentioned not knowing the difference between these two brake types, so I'll give you a brief explanation, but I suggest you go look it up in Wikipedia (Google "mechanical advantage hydraulic" and you should find the right article). Mechanical brakes are, as the name implies, operated 100% mechanically. So when you pull the brake lever, a cable is pulled which end up squeezing the caliper onto the disc, converting the forward momentum into heat energy, stopping the bike. Hydraulic brakes use hydraulic fluid instead of a cable to stop the bike. Instead of pulling on a cable, the brake lever pushes hydraulic fluid into the caliper which, with the help of mechanical advantage (again, look it up) stops the bike much more easily.
> As to the RST Deuce fork, you should be happy with this fork. The spring is air instead of coiled, so it's lighter and easier to tune from hard to soft. I don't know if I'd trust it with a 30 foot drop, however, because the fork bends even when just pedaling. I'd take that as a sign of weakness. I know this because I put a POV camera to the fork. I will put this video on YouTube soon.
> Any more questions, just ask.


Hi, Im new to biking and ive seen that you have the same brand and model that i have, i just wanted to ask for your help and advice, I just bought my bike 2 months ago 2011 Cannondale Trail SL 3, and since then ive been hearing the front fork squeeking everytime i hit a bump or an even pavement and the other thing is the chain sometimes it feel like its hitting or rubbing against another metal which i can determine where.. Any opinions or advice with this problem? 
I tried to tell the store i bought the bike about the fork and they said its normal to make that sound since the bike is new. Whats your thoughts my friend.. Thanks in advance

Edit:

Sorry i didnt even noticed your reply from my first question to you, im just a noob lol


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Late to the party, but I bought the SL4 in October and LOVE it! Mech brakes are being replaced early spring with hydros.


----------



## DLew (Feb 17, 2012)

What year is your SL 3? My SL 4 has hydraulic brakes.(Helix 6 brakes)


----------



## JacksonCampbell (May 6, 2011)

DLew said:


> What year is your SL 3? My SL 4 has hydraulic brakes.(Helix 6 brakes)


Mine was 2011. Now sold.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

JacksonCampbell said:


> Mine was 2011. Now sold.


Better yet, dont buy a Cannondale. Buy a Giant.

Thanks!


----------



## JacksonCampbell (May 6, 2011)

pattongb said:


> Better yet, dont buy a Cannondale. Buy a Giant.
> 
> Thanks!


Better yet, don't hate. Make peace.

Thanks!


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry I mean no disrespect. Seems Cannondale owners have a really obtuse attitude where I live to the point that many of us are somewhat anti CD. But alas the bike does not make the person.


----------



## JacksonCampbell (May 6, 2011)

pattongb said:


> Sorry I mean no disrespect. Seems Cannondale owners have a really obtuse attitude where I live to the point that many of us are somewhat anti CD. But alas the bike does not make the person.


I'm a believer in respecting other's decisions, to a certain point of course. I've never used or even seen a Giant, but I see no point in going in a Giant thread and preaching Cannondale. What doe sit prove? Not a whole lot.


----------



## XC-Trail-Man24 (Feb 11, 2012)

I just bought a Trail SL2 and I love it- Sometimes I wonder why I spent the extra $$$$ but then remember that I would prefer to ride with an upgraded setup and just tweek small things.
It is really just preference in the end and budget- I looked at SL4- SL3- as well-
What sold me on my SL2 was the Shimano Deore Rear D, Rock Shox fork + Shimano Hydraulic brakes.


----------

